# Maltodextrin - views?



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2019)

I used to do and in fact lead a lot of long and pretty tough day rides ( I think at least one of the folk on here remembers my in/famous hell of chiddingly jauntette which on its first run ended prematurely with a mass, nay total, desertion and mutiny) and for those rides often used the SIS concoction which provided carbs as well as electrolytes.

Then I moved towards using "normal food", malt loaf, my own patented cycling snack, lidl breakfast goods, lidl wine gums (quick shelf research seemed to show that they were the cheapest source of sugar), spoons breakfasts and beer, and espresso coffee. Topped up with zero tabs for the electrolytes to avoid cramp.

Have done 140 miles non stop on that lot quite recently but am considering for more longer rides using some carbs in the drinking bottle again.

Anyone got any views on this?

https://www.myprotein.com/sports-nutrition/100-maltodextrin-carbs/10530114.html

ie maltodextrin.

so its the maltodextrin I'm seeking views on.

They keep sending me promo codes and I may eventually relent.

Please note I am not interested in protein stuff/building muscle mass (will use food for the protein) or advanced body shaping. Just stuff to keep me going through a long ride and avoid the dreaded bonk, which I have hit a couple of times before I was more educated.

Suitably scientifically equipped I may rerun my old Chiddingly ride solo for old time's sake/check if I'm still up to it.

edit: for some reason the headline blurb on that product listing gives the impression that it's just for AFTER use, not sure why, for reading on confirms what I thought, that it can also be used DURING. Not sure why they did that - concerned that folks might do actually rather tiddly exercise, flatter themselves, then gorge on the stuff and so ballooning? I have never been interested in "scientific" AFTER preparations - I have my own ways of recovering/refuelling after tough rides.


----------



## Globalti (15 Mar 2019)

Yes, we discovered maltodextrin back in the 90s when we used to ride Polaris trailquests where you ride off road for 7 hours on the Saturday and 5 on the Sunday. An inch of maltodextrin in the drink bottle definitely staves off fatigue. Pair it with half an electrolyte tab and you get the flavour and some salts to help stave off cramp. 

Matltodextrin is the basic carbohydrate that's used in packet soups, Bisto, convalescent foods like Complan and Build-Up, all kinds of stuff. It is shipped around the world in massive volumes extremely cheaply and contributes to the spectacular profits made by food manufacturers who make instant stuff for folk who can't be bothered to cook. 

The only problem with maltodextrin is that as you age and become less able to digest carbs, it causes uncomfortable bloating a couple of hours later then embarrassing wind.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2019)

Thanks for the reply globalti.

All sounds good.

Am aware that lots of processed foods are bulked up with stuff.

And that many manufactured food products, and indeed "health/fitness" products are just commodity products tarted up to bulk up margin and profit.

I should stress that in day to day diet I pretty much never buy prepackaged food - all natural simple ingredients simply and quickly cooked - but am fine with "shortcuts"/raw energy/maybe less than rounded healthy stuff when I just want to get through a tough bike ride without collapsing in a hedge - I did that once and though not religious was saved by the miraculous appearance within arm's reach of a good supply of blackberries to let me carry on.

May get a bumper pack of that stuff.

How long do you reckon it will last if kept in non damp non clogging conditions without deteriorating/losing its magic properties?

may send you a pm on something else.

Other views/feedback welcome.

PS - will be interested to explore those side effects you mention - if I don't get them does that mean I am ageing well?


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

Try some of Decathlon's own electrolyte drinks which contain maltrodextrin. They contain a bit of everything, aren't expensive (comes in powder) and isn't too sweet.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Try some of Decathlon's own electrolyte drinks which contain maltrodextrin. They contain a bit of everything, aren't expensive (comes in powder) and isn't too sweet.


do you have a link?

The folks I quoted in my original post do have a delivery charge, whereas I have several Decathlons within cycling distance.

Can't help but wonder, much as I rate Decathlon, that mark-up of a commodity (see globalti's post) will be involved.
edited for typo.


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

Here we go.

I buy the bigger 2kg bag.

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/iso-powder-650g-orange-id_8335621.html


----------



## fossyant (15 Mar 2019)

I've used it for years. Doesn't cause any tummy trouble, and the latest formula doesn't give you that furry teeth feeling (i.e. sugary) after a few hours.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Mar 2019)

thanks for the replies fossyant, appreciated, though the myprotein stuff does look a lot cheaper per kilo of what I take to be the active ingredient, even allowing for postage.

But will bear in mind.

Thanks again.


----------



## Globalti (15 Mar 2019)

I buy one of those big bags from Myprotein every couple of years and keep it in a cupboard in the utility room. It doesn't go off and shouldn't clog if you keep the ziploc closed. Might absorb the perfume from detergent powder if you stored them close, I guess. The only downside is having to decant from the big bag into a smaller container every few months, for which I use a big plastic funnel as it's free-flowing. But it's a dusty operation and the stuff goes everywhere!

I haven't compared but a simple check of prices on the web ought to prove that this is the cheapest way to get it. Some people mix it with fruit juice or squash, I drop in half an SIS tab in warm weather. Be sure to rinse the bottle out and dry it afterwards or it will grow mould readily.

PS, pretending to pick blackberries is a good wheeze when you conk out halfway up a climb (the Nick of Pendle a few years ago in my case) and a bunch of fit-looking roadies comes blasting up the hill like it's not there.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Mar 2019)

I use Maltodextrin on rides longer than about 40 miles - 50-60 g of powder per 750 mL bottle of drink. I mix 2/3 water with 1/3 OJ to add fructose (a complementary energy source) and flavour. Sometimes I squeeze some lemon in too, which adds a nice tang. On long, hot, all-day rides I often add a small pinch of salt to each bottle to make up for sweat losses.

I suffered from the dreaded bonk several times before I started this regime. It is very rare now unless I forget to drink often enough, which occasionally happens on very hilly rides where there are not a lot of flat sections to drink in.

Together with the odd snack or cafe stop, 2 bottles would pretty much last me 100 km, 3 would last 100 miles, and 4 would do me for 200 kms. It is very rare these days for me to ride further than that but if I did I would add 1 bottle per 50 extra kms.

I've used MyProtein and I also buy from BulkPowders. A 5 kg bag usually lasts me 6-9 months.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2019)

You might find this article on carb absorption of interest.

http://sweatscience.com/maximizing-carbohydrate-absorption-during-exercise/


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2019)

I ordered 2.5kg of the stuff from Myprotein - £10.01 incuding postage of £3.99.

Don't know if that's considered a good price but it seemed a fair whack less than the SIS stuff I used to use.

If I take to it, being a meanie and baulking at postage charges, I think I'll get a mega 5kg or more next time.

I imagine this stuff should last indefinitely within reason shouldn't it if you store it properly?

I would reckon on decanting it into smaller airtight containers on first getting it.

Have a few longer rides planned and hoping this will help - my usual lately regime of Lidl wine gums requires a fair few stops and of course the need to stop can cause you to push it too far.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I use Maltodextrin on rides longer than about 40 miles - 50-60 g of powder per 750 mL bottle of drink. I mix 2/3 water with 1/3 OJ to add fructose (a complementary energy source) and flavour. Sometimes I squeeze some lemon in too, which adds a nice tang. On long, hot, all-day rides I often add a small pinch of salt to each bottle to make up for sweat losses.
> 
> I suffered from the dreaded bonk several times before I started this regime. It is very rare now unless I forget to drink often enough, which occasionally happens on very hilly rides where there are not a lot of flat sections to drink in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this Colin.

Just checked out bulk powders and their prices seem oddly similar to Myprotein, including a promo they are doing at the moment.

Will add to the list.


----------



## whippetUP (17 Apr 2019)

I get a big bag off Ebay and then add a little fruit juice + salt tablets,/fluid etc ... Good for the stomach & cheap. I find much of the commercial energy drink mix really rots the teeth. Found it best to experiment with my own mix.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Apr 2019)

more likes if you can provide a link.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Apr 2019)

whippetUP said:


> I get a big bag off Ebay and then add a little fruit juice + salt tablets,/fluid etc ... Good for the stomach & cheap. I find much of the commercial energy drink mix *really rots the teeth*. Found it best to experiment with my own mix.


Just curious how you found this out ... and whether you have any teeth left after your experiment


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2019)

Is there any reason you have gone off real food, say stopping once every 3-4 hours for something to eat?


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> more likes if you can provide a link.



I use this £4 delivered for 1KG - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPORTS-FUEL-MALTODEXTRIN-POWDER-BULK-POWDER-CARBOHYDRATE-1KG/322839127191


----------

